# Hi from Hamburg. DAW builder in the house...



## DAW PLUS (May 2, 2018)

Hi all,
Leon, Dutch guy living in Germany, working in the music soft- and hardware industry for 20 years now.
I work for XI-MACHINES, a Germany based DAW system builder, we actually offer VSL certified systems, which are used in Vienna Synchron studios as well.

I am here to help a bit regarding workstations and tech info but also to learn more about various composer workflows.

Those of you who are on Gearslutz may recognize my tag...


----------



## Dominic Stein (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to VI-Control Leon!


----------

